# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  هزینه ی آزمونهای گاج

## l3izar

سلام دوستان
امسال هزینه ی آزمونهای گاج برای سال سوم چه قدره؟!؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

> سلام دوستان
> امسال هزینه ی آزمونهای گاج برای سال سوم چه قدره؟!؟


معدلت چند بود؟من 50 تومن دادم بخاطر معدل 19 به بالا :Yahoo (50):

----------


## sam-n

> معدلت چند بود؟من 50 تومن دادم بخاطر معدل 19 به بالا


منم معدلم بالای 19 بود از من چرا 200 گرفتش؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

> منم معدلم بالای 19 بود از من چرا 200 گرفتش؟


فک کنم هر شهر واسه خودش یه قانونی میزاره...بازم برو بپرس :Yahoo (52):

----------


## sam-n

> فک کنم هر شهر واسه خودش یه قانونی میزاره...بازم برو بپرس


ممنونم

----------


## l3izar

> معدلت چند بود؟


زیر 19 ...

----------

